# Le lecteur DVD éjecte tous les médias...



## Ferway (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, demande aide car le lecteur DVD éjecte tous les médias.

je souhaite savoir aussi si il existe une script ou une CDM pour tester le lecteur DVD.

Infos_Systeme :
-Version de la ROM de démarrage :    4.7.5f1
GRAVURE DE DISQUE :
-Révision du programme interne :    DXJ3
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :    Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :    Oui
  Stratégies décriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :    Non

La dernière ligne indique "DONNEES : NON" est-ce normal...

A PLUS +++

 Je précise que toutes les opérations de base ont été excutées sans succès :
ZAP PRAM, FSCK, AUTORISATIONS etc.
Sur d'autres comptes le problème est le même.
De plus, le démarrage sur le disque DVD Tiger est impossible... (pomme + C)

Autre inforamtion, l'Appli  > AppleScripte refuse de se lancer...

TRES BONNE ANNEE 2009 A TOUS !!!


PowerBook 1000 Mhz


----------



## oflorent (2 Janvier 2009)

Ferway a dit:


> Bonsoir, demande aide car le lecteur DVD éjecte tous les médias.
> De plus, le démarrage sur le disque DVD Tiger est impossible... (pomme + C)


 
Lecteur HS...


----------



## IP (3 Janvier 2009)

As tu essayé de souffler dans le lecteur ou d'y mettre un bon coup d'air comprimé ?

Des fois, le souffle magique répare beaucoup de chose.

Il suffit qu'une grosse poussière se soit déposer sur le capteur.


----------



## Ferway (3 Janvier 2009)

L'année commence à fond avec mon PowerBook...

Après le lecteur DVD, voilà que le DD fait de temps en temps un vacarme.

Je pense qui va très prochainement être lui aussi HS.

Heureusement, avec CCC, j'ai pu rendre bootable un disque externe relié par FireWire.

le portable démarre bien sur le disque externe, les applis peuvent être lancées du DD externe,
mais impossible de démonter du bureau le DD interne.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des applis qui ont été lancées à partir du DD interne.

En attendant de remplacer mon DD, y a t'il pas une opération à effectuer dans NetInfo pour que le chemin se fasse à partir du DD externe ?

Merci pour les réponses.

A PLUS +++


----------



## Ferway (3 Janvier 2009)

Résolu, il y avait bien 2 applis lancées à partir du DD interne.

Par contre, je suis perplexe face à mon diagnostique de DD prochainement HS.

Je suis en train de défragmenter le DD interne, Il y a eu encore à l'instant un bruit de disque
qui se bloque, mais la défragmentation continue de se faire...

Alors la question est de savoir d'où peu provenir ce bruit : le ventilateur ou le lecteur DVD ?

A PLUS +++


----------

